# LED Dummy Load (Automotive)



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You might be better off asking in an automotive forum.


----------



## SnowOptix (Mar 25, 2010)

I can do that. I apologize, I just thought it might be worth a try here. Thank you anyway!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Use Ohms law to calculate the resistance of the lamp, and substitute a resistor of roughly that number.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Use Ohms law to calculate the resistance of the lamp, and substitute a resistor of roughly that number.


I think he may be wondering if this OHM person is on the forum.:blink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I think he may be wondering if this OHM person is on the forum.:blink:


He can use Marc's law instead, if he wants to. I cannot guarantee the adequacy of the resulting calculation, though. Marc's law includes things in the calculation like Pi and ice cream.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

You could try using a brake lamp. Put the lamp where the light can't be seen, like inside the hood.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Just make sure the resistors are capable of handling high wattage.If not they will get very hot.On my motorcycle I used 20w and they still get quite warm.


----------

